# New Motorhome



## florenceoccupation (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi,

Just wanted to share our excitement. Have jut taken collection of our new Adria Sonic SP. can't wait to get away in it. 

Yippeeeeeed


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I remember the excitement well - and the great thing is that it stays with you. I feel the same every time I get behind the wheel. 

What a great life! Enjoy!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Hymer ! No wonder your excited :lol: 
BTW - enjoy !


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As JWW says, the pleasure does not go away. Every time I go outside and see the van, I want to be up and away somewhere....anywhere with the van  
I had a look at a picture of your van which looks just great; enjoy all!

Alan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

8) first thing to do is to change your profile to include the new MH!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Fill up with Wine Beer and BBQ stuff and go and enjoy!

well done


----------



## florenceoccupation (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks folks. Still as excited a week later. Have changed info re Motorhome but how do I add a pic to my profile? Have tried time and again but no success :-(


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Well done for trying, for this you get an A*.
Ok! The trick is to make your Avatar small enough. Check out the size of those already showing and use this as a guide. I found that the program supplied did not work for me. 
Once small your picture is shrunk small enough it will work, honestly.
If all else fails, I am sure that someone will shrink your Avatar for you by emailing your picture to them.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Enjoy enjoy enjoy .... 8)


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Enjoy  

We are just back from 9 weeks in France in our new Adria Coral S670 SLT and are very pleased with it.

We did have some problems but fixed by the dealer on our return.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

lovely motorhome you wont stop cleaning it !! I hav nt after 8 months !! enjoy....


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

Enjoy it!!

We've got a Supersonic. Had it a year or so and it's off for it's third trip to Europe as soon as the school summer holidays start.

We're very pleased with it - hope it turns out that you're as pleased with yours.


----------

